# looking the lend of a pc?



## Siilver (Dec 4, 2005)

im off work next week and i have new polish, gloss and stuff coming next week 

any1 wit a pc up to lend theres of a few days?
im in moria


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

"moria"  

Bryan


----------



## Siilver (Dec 4, 2005)

its a place lol


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

......yeah I got that  ........but where :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Bet you'd rather be in Moira!


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

blr123 said:


> ......yeah I got that  ........but where :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


in northern ireland? :wall: between lisburn and lurgan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah well then not close to me eh........sorry :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Siilver (Dec 4, 2005)

na its a gd wee bit from you bryan lol


----------

